# Vacuum Attachment for Clippers



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Now that I am going to be grooming Zulee myself, I have been looking at different clippers. I know this is a dream question, but how do vacuums attach to the clippers? It looks like it would be so much easier to have the hair (most of it anyway) sucked up before it starts flying everywhere.

I see the clipper vacuums are extremely pricey. I understand that if I were a full time groomer doing several dogs a day, it would be wise to have a commercial strength vacuum with a large container. The more I look at it, I can't help but wonder, why not use a regular tank vacuum and attach it to the clippers?

I started looking for clipper attachments but can't find any. Does anyone have some ideas or have you tried using a vacuum with your clipper?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

What about doing it outside?

When I clip moose it's on the deck outside and when I`m done I sweep it up, then hose it down. Works WAY better than vacuuming in the house.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

That would work except the only place i have an electrical outlet is right by the front door. I'm in a strict HOA and the neighbors front and back would complain with the noise. 

It won't be a big deal to vacuum. I was just thinking it looked like a really neat idea that shouldn't be too difficult to hook up. Someday, we will have a house with a yard.  Right now the neighbors are literally 5 feet away. No yard work though.


----------



## pmdavis (May 6, 2009)

I just met with a lady last night that was a professional groomer, and I beleive she had a vacume/clipper setup for sale. It was around $350.... But it would be cheaper than used. She also had standing dryers -- they were well used but worked.

I liked her and she appeared to be honest and didn't try to sell me stuff that I didn't need. This is her ad on Craigslist... Might be worth a call to her.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/est/for/1274000684.html

Of course you would have to have her ship it to you.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

pmdavis said:


> I just met with a lady last night that was a professional groomer, and I beleive she had a vacume/clipper setup for sale. It was around $350.... But it would be cheaper than used. She also had standing dryers -- they were well used but worked.
> 
> I liked her and she appeared to be honest and didn't try to sell me stuff that I didn't need. This is her ad on Craigslist... Might be worth a call to her.
> 
> ...


I saw what you got in another thread. You really did hit the jackpot! Thanks for sharing her ad. I got the few items I needed to start. 

I'll keep my vacuum idea for a time when I can figure out how to attach the hose to the clippers. I really don't want to spend that much for a system.


----------



## chuck222 (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.vacgroom.com/

I got one of these. Works great. I got the one with the hose. I use it with an Oster A5. The only thing I had to modify was putting a piece of duct tape across the back to keep it tight on the clipper.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't want to try the vacuum attachment because I think it would get in the way, I've never used one, but how is the noise level when using one? I groom on tile, with a huge shop vac, so everything just gets sucked up super fast and it's all clean again! ^^


----------



## chuck222 (Nov 30, 2009)

I do my grooming over carpet.....in the living room. I use to put down a tarp and sweep/vac the hair up. There would still be poodle "dust" everywhere. Now I just set up the table and buzz away. The blades and clipper stay a lot cooler too. My cuts are pretty even now due to the suction pulling the hair up. As for the noise, it attaches to my shop vac with 10 ft. of hose, so how ever loud your shop vac is. It is nice that when I'm done clipping, I just put everything away, no clean up or dusting. I got used to the hose being there in about 5 minutes, don't even notice it now.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with Fluffyspoos, we do our clipping on grooming tables in our garage, which is attached to our house. If it is cold in the garage we use propane heaters to keep warm, but usually do not need any heat. We also clean up afterwards with a shop vac, works great, is very fast. We usually do our grooming (brushing) in the evening in our livingroom while watching T.V. and since they are poodles, not too much hair to clean up afterwards, but any few hairs that get away from us, we take care of with one of those rollers with sticky tape on them, works great.


----------

